# How easy to swap in electric motor on gas splitter?



## wahoowad (Feb 23, 2014)

Is an electric motor-for-gas engine swap considered universally doable for most splitters? I read how some splitters suggest it is a 5 minute switchout (providing you have the on/off circuitry to handle the electric motor). 

I ask as I want a larger electric splitter than my Ryobi...something like the 16 ton Ramsplitter catches my eye...but the 22 ton gas Huskee at my local TSC seems to have a better feature set for $325 less (DOT towable, log cradle, includes fluid, longer logs). 

Is this doable? Who knows, I can watch for a used gas splitter and attempt it to further keep he cost down. My uncle is an electrician and can help me procure an industrial motor if I can identify exactly what I need. I don't understand how the torque is transferred to the hydraulics so can't picture how the power source interfaces to the hydraulics for the swap.


----------



## blades (Feb 23, 2014)

First question, Yes.  Area of concern would be the love joy coupling between the motor and the hydro pump shafts which likely are not going to be the same diameter. You would likely need to raise the mounting area for the motor so the shafts line up fairly close, love joy takes up the rest ( love joy =universal joint)  Rough rule of thumb is 1hp electric = about 1.5hp gas. 220 volt operation would be preferable to 110v roughly 50% less amp draw.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 23, 2014)

So do I have this right? All that really has to happen is remove the gas shaft from the pump, then figure out how to couple the electric motor shaft to the same pump?

The gas motor has a shaft going down into the pump. I've always seen the electric motors mounting with the shaft horizontal so do I just need to relocate the pump so the fits up with the horizontal shaft?


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 23, 2014)

There is a love joy coupling between the pump and motor. You may be able to replace the half that mounts to the motor as I doubt they are the same diameter. You can run the pumps in any configuration you want horizontal or vertical. Make sure the shafts are aligned very close of it will eat the coupler. Google "Lovejoy coupler" you will see the three pieces. The pump and rubber spider will stay and you "may" need to get a new pump half unless the shafts are the same.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 23, 2014)

OK, I googled the love joy coupling. Looks like it splits in 2 halves so that I can get another half to fit the shaft of the electric?


----------



## Michael Golden (Feb 23, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> OK, I googled the love joy coupling. Looks like it splits in 2 halves so that I can get another half to fit the shaft of the electric?



Yep, but the shaft on the electric motor will likely be smaller.


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 23, 2014)

To get a motor that large, 3-4 hp most are  3 phase. also the price is north of $500 new.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't figure out how much HP I need in an electric. The specifications at TSC only call it a 190cc motor, but not the HP rating. I'm under the impression I only need half the HP in the electric.


----------



## ErikR (Feb 23, 2014)

Will the electric motor turn the same direction as the gas motor? Hydraulic pumps only work in one direction... Y/N?


----------



## Driver (Feb 23, 2014)

Not quite sure why you would want to put an electric motor on the 22 ton Huskee. With the gas engine you can use it anywhere, electric you are limited.


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 23, 2014)

ErikR said:


> Will the electric motor turn the same direction as the gas motor? Hydraulic pumps only work in one direction... Y/N?


You can get electrics that can run either direction and some you can switch.


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 23, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> I can't figure out how much HP I need in an electric. The specifications at TSC only call it a 190cc motor, but not the HP rating. I'm under the impression I only need half the HP in the electric.


The manufactures quit putting HP. numbers on their motors because some were caught "Cheating". I think the 190cc is +- 5hp. I think it is a little over 50% I would think a 3hp electric would be minimum. Also the gas motor spins @ 3600 rpm most electrics turn 1725 rpm. So it will be a lot slower.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmmmm. Tractor Supply sells 'Farm' motors with a service factor of 1.15 which is supposed to be good, but these motors spin around 1750.

They also sell compressor motors (I see a 6Hp 230v/23a model) that spin at 3450.

I guess i don't know the difference other than I assume the Farm one is more heavy duty but spins slower and the compressor is less heavy duty but spins faster.

Is there something that rules out the compressor motor for this application?


----------



## mike van (Feb 23, 2014)

That one  [They also sell compressor motors (I see a 6Hp 230v/23a model) that spin at 3450.]   Should work.  It should be reversible by it's internal wiring,  it'll need a 30 amp two pole breaker, and enough #10 3 wire to get where you want to split.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe I have been miss reading you post. So you want to buy a gas powered splitter and convert it to an electric motor? I guess I'm just wondering why? You like the TSC Huskes cuz they are towable but have you got enough lectric cord to tow it any farther than the back porch? Not given you chit I just want to understand the reasoning behind such a venture.


----------



## FTG-05 (Feb 23, 2014)

Bunch of crap information in this thread.

Electrical motors, 1 ph, 1725 or 3600 rpm, reversible, various HP ratings, take your pick:  http://www.surpluscenter.com/Electric-Motors/AC-Motors/


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for that link. I'm thinking one of the Leeson agricultural 1725 rpm motors will work, either 1.5 or 2 HP. 

Now I'm wondering how differently the splitter will perform with the 1725 RPM motor compared to the 3400 RPM gas engine, and what it will do to the overall splitting force? Currently it is 22 tons.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 23, 2014)

Your capacitor should be in soon and then you can get your Ryobi going. Mainewoodchucker just bought a Homelite electric splitter that looks a lot like your Ryobi. He has a picture of it in "would you do this to save just over $400" thread.


----------



## mike van (Feb 23, 2014)

With the 1725 rpm motor, your cycle time will be about twice as long as the 3450. Not sure about the pressure, but i'd bet it's lower too, as the 2 stage pumps are rated at the 3500 or so rpm.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 23, 2014)

Why would you want to put a electric motor on a splitter designed for a gas engine? To me it doesn't make sense but each to their own I guess.


----------



## FTG-05 (Feb 24, 2014)

Noise and fumes would be my guess.


----------



## blades (Feb 24, 2014)

Compressor motors are generally not rated as continuous duty, for a splitter I think you would want the continuous rating.


----------



## Jags (Feb 24, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> Thanks for that link. I'm thinking one of the Leeson agricultural 1725 rpm motors will work, either 1.5 or 2 HP.



This is not the motor for any typical 2 stage hydraulic pump (typical of splitters).  Generally, the smallest pump on a gas powered splitter is about 11 gpm on the high side and will require 5-6 hp gas engine.  The motor you quoted is NOT the equivalent of a 6hp gasser. (and that is ultimately what you are trying to do - get an electric equivalent of the original engine).


----------



## DennisR (Mar 9, 2014)

I hope I am not too late...Sigh...Well anyways the choice between a 1750 RPM and 3450 RPM is a non-issue. Why? Because every AC motor up to 10 horsepower (15 horsepower for farm applications) for single phase 240 volts are available as 3,450 RPM variants, and also nearly all the motors ARE REVERSIBLE. I get the feeling that many people on here do not work around electric motors that much. To answer your question OP, a 22 GPM pump is about 10 horsepower for gas. For electric it is 7.5 horsepower that you can get for $450 or less if you simply Google search: Leeson *132044. *This motor is a Leeson branded one that weighs 110 lbs and produces 7.5 HP at 3,450 RPM. The lowest price for this motor is from PJT Industrial at $415 with free shipping. No lower horsepower option will do. The rule is always 2/3rds that of gas horsepower for AC induction motors that have high breakdown torque, which this motor does!!


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 9, 2014)

The Husky has a two-stage 11 gpm pump


----------



## DennisR (Mar 9, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> The Husky has a two-stage 11 gpm pump



Then that is 3 horsepower electric. Thought the guy was using a 22 GPM pump. So here are some 3,450  RPM, 3 horsepower models with high breakdown torque from Leeson and Baldor:

Leeson:

*120341 *<<  Max breakdown torque is 300% of full load torque.
*131637 *<< Max breakdown torque is 284% of full load torque.

Baldor:

*L3606 *<< Max breakdown torque is 311% of full load torque.


These are the choices I think would be best for you, OP. They leave PLENTY of margin since at most, the motors will see no more than 150% beyond full load torque. So you got plenty of extra oomph that is not needed, but it helps for under voltage sag conditions because for AC induction motors, the torque varies as the square of the voltage. So say you got 208 volts running on the motor rather than the 240 volts, then that is 13% dip in voltage so only 87% of voltage which means torque will be at 76%. Seventy six percent of the worst one at 284% of BD, gives you 216% BD at 208 volts.


----------

